# Java Countdown mit Grafiken



## BDW (4. Nov 2010)

Hallo,
ich bin am verzweifeln,
ich habe hier einen Countdown in Java, der auch wunderbar funktioniert. Nur bekomme ich es einfach nicht hin das man 2 countdowns mit zwei verschiedenen zieldaten angezeigt bekommt.

kann mir da einer helfen... Vielen Dank

Hier mal der Code


```
<HEAD>

<SCRIPT LANGUAGE="JavaScript">

<!-- Begin
//Created by DendE PhisH
function getTime() {
c1 = new Image(); c1.src = "http://www.bdw-aquamarkt.de/countdowns/1c.png";
c2 = new Image(); c2.src = "http://www.bdw-aquamarkt.de/countdowns/2c.png";
c3 = new Image(); c3.src = "http://www.bdw-aquamarkt.de/countdowns/3c.png";
c4 = new Image(); c4.src = "http://www.bdw-aquamarkt.de/countdowns/4c.png";
c5 = new Image(); c5.src = "http://www.bdw-aquamarkt.de/countdowns/5c.png";
c6 = new Image(); c6.src = "http://www.bdw-aquamarkt.de/countdowns/6c.png";
c7 = new Image(); c7.src = "http://www.bdw-aquamarkt.de/countdowns/7c.png";
c8 = new Image(); c8.src = "http://www.bdw-aquamarkt.de/countdowns/8c.png";
c9 = new Image(); c9.src = "http://www.bdw-aquamarkt.de/countdowns/9c.png";
c0 = new Image(); c0.src = "http://www.bdw-aquamarkt.de/countdowns/0c.png";
Cc = new Image(); Cc.src = "http://www.bdw-aquamarkt.de/countdowns/Cc.png";
now = new Date();

//ENTER BELOW THE DATE YOU WISH TO COUNTDOWN TO
later = new Date("Nov 15 " + (parseInt(new Date().getFullYear())+0) + " 00:00:00");

days = (later - now) / 1000 / 60 / 60 / 24;
daysRound = Math.floor(days);
hours = (later - now) / 1000 / 60 / 60 - (24 * daysRound);
hoursRound = Math.floor(hours);
minutes = (later - now) / 1000 /60 - (24 * 60 * daysRound) - (60 * hoursRound);
minutesRound = Math.floor(minutes);
seconds = (later - now) / 1000 - (24 * 60 * 60 * daysRound) - (60 * 60 * hoursRound) - (60 * minutesRound);
secondsRound = Math.round(seconds);

if (secondsRound <= 9) {
document.images.g.src = c0.src;
document.images.h.src = eval("c"+secondsRound+".src");
}
else {
document.images.g.src = eval("c"+Math.floor(secondsRound/10)+".src");
document.images.h.src = eval("c"+(secondsRound%10)+".src");
}
if (minutesRound <= 9) {
document.images.d.src = c0.src;
document.images.e.src = eval("c"+minutesRound+".src");
}
else {
document.images.d.src = eval("c"+Math.floor(minutesRound/10)+".src");
document.images.e.src = eval("c"+(minutesRound%10)+".src");
}
if (hoursRound <= 9) {
document.images.y.src = c0.src;
document.images.z.src = eval("c"+hoursRound+".src");
}
else {
document.images.y.src = eval("c"+Math.floor(hoursRound/10)+".src");
document.images.z.src = eval("c"+(hoursRound%10)+".src");
}
if (daysRound <= 9) {
document.images.x.src = c0.src;
document.images.a.src = c0.src;
document.images.b.src = eval("c"+daysRound+".src");
}
if (daysRound <= 99) {
document.images.x.src = c0.src;
document.images.a.src = eval("c"+Math.floor((daysRound/10)%10)+".src");
document.images.b.src = eval("c"+Math.floor(daysRound%10)+".src");
}
if (daysRound <= 999){
document.images.x.src = eval("c"+Math.floor(daysRound/100)+".src");
document.images.a.src = eval("c"+Math.floor((daysRound/10)%10)+".src");
document.images.b.src = eval("c"+Math.floor(daysRound%10)+".src");
}
newtime = window.setTimeout("getTime();", 1000);
}
//  End -->
</script>

</HEAD>


<BODY onLoad="getTime()">




<table><tr><td valign="bottom">
<img height="24" src="http://www.bdw-aquamarkt.de/countdowns/0c.png" width="0" name="x">
<img height="24" src="http://www.bdw-aquamarkt.de/countdowns/0c.png" width="14" name="a">
<img height="24" src="http://www.bdw-aquamarkt.de/countdowns/0c.png" width="14" name="b">
<img height="24" src="http://www.bdw-aquamarkt.de/countdowns/CCc.png" width="8" name="c">
<img height="24" src="http://www.bdw-aquamarkt.de/countdowns/0c.png" width="14" name="y">
<img height="24" src="http://www.bdw-aquamarkt.de/countdowns/0c.png" width="14" name="z">
<img height="24" src="http://www.bdw-aquamarkt.de/countdowns/Cc.png" width="5" name="cz">
<img height="24" src="http://www.bdw-aquamarkt.de/countdowns/0c.png" width="14" name="d">
<img height="24" src="http://www.bdw-aquamarkt.de/countdowns/0c.png" width="14" name="e">
<img height="24" src="http://www.bdw-aquamarkt.de/countdowns/Cc.png" width="5" name="f">
<img height="24" src="http://www.bdw-aquamarkt.de/countdowns/0c.png" width="14" name="g">
<img height="24" src="http://www.bdw-aquamarkt.de/countdowns/0c.png" width="14" name="h">
</td></tr></table>


<p style="margin-left: -9px; margin-top: 1px;"><img src="http://www.bdw-aquamarkt.de/countdowns/zeiger.png" border="0"></p>
<p style="margin-left: -60px; margin-top: -62px;"><img src="http://www.bdw-aquamarkt.de/countdowns/topangebot.png" border="0"></p>

<!-- Script Size:  4.12 KB -->
```


----------



## ARadauer (4. Nov 2010)

java ist nicht javascript!


----------



## BDW (4. Nov 2010)

hi,
wie darf ich das jetzt verstehen???? oder habe ich den Beitrag flasch gepostet.

gruß


----------



## The_S (4. Nov 2010)

Das ist kein Java, das ist JavaScript. Du bist im falschen Forum. Such dir ein JavaScript Forum und kein Java Forum.


----------



## MiDniGG (4. Nov 2010)

http://www.java-forum.org/fuer-verirrte-fragen-javascript/15912-falschen-forum.html

Lesen und staunen. 
Aber vielleicht kann Dir ja trotzdem einer weiterhelfen.


----------



## BDW (4. Nov 2010)

hi,
na supi..... :lol:

aber vielleicht kann ja doch jemand helfen.

danke


----------



## Andi_CH (4. Nov 2010)

Hm - falsches Forum - guck mal hier


----------



## ARadauer (4. Nov 2010)

> aber vielleicht kann ja doch jemand helfen.



x,a,b,c ... benenn mal deine Felder und Variablen sinnvoll, sonst kann man das schwer nachvollziehen..

mhn du hast ja nur ein zieldatum, gib der methode parameter mit für datum und felder die sie ändern soll, und ruf sie dann zweimal auf...


----------



## BDW (4. Nov 2010)

hi,
klingt ja super.... aber da bin ich jetzt mal voll überfragt, mit gib mal variablen usw. ;(

gruß


----------



## Andi_CH (4. Nov 2010)

Das Anfangsposting ist nach javascript kopiert worden - eigentlich sollte dort weiter disktutiert werden


----------



## MiDniGG (4. Nov 2010)

So. Mal ganz  pervers...


```
<html>
<body>
<HEAD>
 
<SCRIPT LANGUAGE="JavaScript">
function getTime() {
c1 = new Image(); c1.src = "http://www.bdw-aquamarkt.de/countdowns/1c.png";
c2 = new Image(); c2.src = "http://www.bdw-aquamarkt.de/countdowns/2c.png";
c3 = new Image(); c3.src = "http://www.bdw-aquamarkt.de/countdowns/3c.png";
c4 = new Image(); c4.src = "http://www.bdw-aquamarkt.de/countdowns/4c.png";
c5 = new Image(); c5.src = "http://www.bdw-aquamarkt.de/countdowns/5c.png";
c6 = new Image(); c6.src = "http://www.bdw-aquamarkt.de/countdowns/6c.png";
c7 = new Image(); c7.src = "http://www.bdw-aquamarkt.de/countdowns/7c.png";
c8 = new Image(); c8.src = "http://www.bdw-aquamarkt.de/countdowns/8c.png";
c9 = new Image(); c9.src = "http://www.bdw-aquamarkt.de/countdowns/9c.png";
c0 = new Image(); c0.src = "http://www.bdw-aquamarkt.de/countdowns/0c.png";
Cc = new Image(); Cc.src = "http://www.bdw-aquamarkt.de/countdowns/Cc.png";

now = new Date();

later = new Date("Nov 15 " + (parseInt(new Date().getFullYear())+0) + " 00:00:00");
 
days = (later - now) / 1000 / 60 / 60 / 24;
daysRound = Math.floor(days);
hours = (later - now) / 1000 / 60 / 60 - (24 * daysRound);
hoursRound = Math.floor(hours);
minutes = (later - now) / 1000 /60 - (24 * 60 * daysRound) - (60 * hoursRound);
minutesRound = Math.floor(minutes);
seconds = (later - now) / 1000 - (24 * 60 * 60 * daysRound) - (60 * 60 * hoursRound) - (60 * minutesRound);
secondsRound = Math.round(seconds);
 
if (secondsRound <= 9) {
document.images.g.src = c0.src;
document.images.h.src = eval("c"+secondsRound+".src");
}
else {
document.images.g.src = eval("c"+Math.floor(secondsRound/10)+".src");
document.images.h.src = eval("c"+(secondsRound%10)+".src");
}
if (minutesRound <= 9) {
document.images.d.src = c0.src;
document.images.e.src = eval("c"+minutesRound+".src");
} else {
document.images.d.src = eval("c"+Math.floor(minutesRound/10)+".src");
document.images.e.src = eval("c"+(minutesRound%10)+".src");
}
if (hoursRound <= 9) {
document.images.y.src = c0.src;
document.images.z.src = eval("c"+hoursRound+".src");
} else {
document.images.y.src = eval("c"+Math.floor(hoursRound/10)+".src");
document.images.z.src = eval("c"+(hoursRound%10)+".src");
}
if (daysRound <= 9) {
document.images.x.src = c0.src;
document.images.a.src = c0.src;
document.images.b.src = eval("c"+daysRound+".src");
}
if (daysRound <= 99) {
document.images.x.src = c0.src;
document.images.a.src = eval("c"+Math.floor((daysRound/10)%10)+".src");
document.images.b.src = eval("c"+Math.floor(daysRound%10)+".src");
}
if (daysRound <= 999){
document.images.x.src = eval("c"+Math.floor(daysRound/100)+".src");
document.images.a.src = eval("c"+Math.floor((daysRound/10)%10)+".src");
document.images.b.src = eval("c"+Math.floor(daysRound%10)+".src");
}
newtime = window.setTimeout("getTime();", 1000);
getSecondTime();
}

function getSecondTime() {
c11 = new Image(); c11.src = "http://www.bdw-aquamarkt.de/countdowns/1c.png";
c12 = new Image(); c12.src = "http://www.bdw-aquamarkt.de/countdowns/2c.png";
c13 = new Image(); c13.src = "http://www.bdw-aquamarkt.de/countdowns/3c.png";
c14 = new Image(); c14.src = "http://www.bdw-aquamarkt.de/countdowns/4c.png";
c15 = new Image(); c15.src = "http://www.bdw-aquamarkt.de/countdowns/5c.png";
c16 = new Image(); c16.src = "http://www.bdw-aquamarkt.de/countdowns/6c.png";
c17 = new Image(); c17.src = "http://www.bdw-aquamarkt.de/countdowns/7c.png";
c18 = new Image(); c18.src = "http://www.bdw-aquamarkt.de/countdowns/8c.png";
c19 = new Image(); c19.src = "http://www.bdw-aquamarkt.de/countdowns/9c.png";
c10 = new Image(); c10.src = "http://www.bdw-aquamarkt.de/countdowns/0c.png";
C1c = new Image(); C1c.src = "http://www.bdw-aquamarkt.de/countdowns/Cc.png";

now1 = new Date();

later1 = new Date("Dec 24 " + (parseInt(new Date().getFullYear())+0) + " 00:00:00");
 
days1 = (later1 - now1) / 1000 / 60 / 60 / 24;
daysRound1 = Math.floor(days1);
hours1 = (later1 - now1) / 1000 / 60 / 60 - (24 * daysRound1);
hoursRound1 = Math.floor(hours1);
minutes1 = (later1 - now1) / 1000 /60 - (24 * 60 * daysRound1) - (60 * hoursRound1);
minutesRound1 = Math.floor(minutes1);
seconds1 = (later1 - now1) / 1000 - (24 * 60 * 60 * daysRound1) - (60 * 60 * hoursRound1) - (60 * minutesRound1);
secondsRound1 = Math.round(seconds1);

if (secondsRound1 <= 9) {
document.images.g1.src = c10.src;
document.images.h1.src = eval("c1"+secondsRound1+".src");
} else {
document.images.g1.src = eval("c1"+Math.floor(secondsRound1/10)+".src");
document.images.h1.src = eval("c1"+(secondsRound1%10)+".src");
}
if (minutesRound1 <= 9) {
document.images.d1.src = c10.src;
document.images.e1.src = eval("c1"+minutesRound1+".src");
} else {
document.images.d1.src = eval("c1"+Math.floor(minutesRound1/10)+".src");
document.images.e1.src = eval("c1"+(minutesRound1%10)+".src");
}
if (hoursRound1 <= 9) {
document.images.y1.src = c10.src;
document.images.z1.src = eval("c1"+hoursRound1+".src");
} else {
document.images.y1.src = eval("c1"+Math.floor(hoursRound1/10)+".src");
document.images.z1.src = eval("c1"+(hoursRound1%10)+".src");
}
if (daysRound1 <= 9) {
document.images.x1.src = c10.src;
document.images.a1.src = c10.src;
document.images.b1.src = eval("c1"+daysRound1+".src");
}
if (daysRound1 <= 99) {
document.images.x1.src = c10.src;
document.images.a1.src = eval("c1"+Math.floor((daysRound1/10)%10)+".src");
document.images.b1.src = eval("c1"+Math.floor(daysRound1%10)+".src");
}
if (daysRound1 <= 999){
document.images.x1.src = eval("c1"+Math.floor(daysRound1/100)+".src");
document.images.a1.src = eval("c1"+Math.floor((daysRound1/10)%10)+".src");
document.images.b1.src = eval("c1"+Math.floor(daysRound1%10)+".src");
}
newtime = window.setTimeout("getSecondTime();", 1000);
}
//  End -->
</script>
</HEAD>

<BODY onLoad="getTime()">
 
<table><tr><td valign="bottom">
<img height="24" src="http://www.bdw-aquamarkt.de/countdowns/0c.png" width="0" name="x">
<img height="24" src="http://www.bdw-aquamarkt.de/countdowns/0c.png" width="14" name="a">
<img height="24" src="http://www.bdw-aquamarkt.de/countdowns/0c.png" width="14" name="b">
<img height="24" src="http://www.bdw-aquamarkt.de/countdowns/CCc.png" width="8" name="c">
<img height="24" src="http://www.bdw-aquamarkt.de/countdowns/0c.png" width="14" name="y">
<img height="24" src="http://www.bdw-aquamarkt.de/countdowns/0c.png" width="14" name="z">
<img height="24" src="http://www.bdw-aquamarkt.de/countdowns/Cc.png" width="5" name="cz">
<img height="24" src="http://www.bdw-aquamarkt.de/countdowns/0c.png" width="14" name="d">
<img height="24" src="http://www.bdw-aquamarkt.de/countdowns/0c.png" width="14" name="e">
<img height="24" src="http://www.bdw-aquamarkt.de/countdowns/Cc.png" width="5" name="f">
<img height="24" src="http://www.bdw-aquamarkt.de/countdowns/0c.png" width="14" name="g">
<img height="24" src="http://www.bdw-aquamarkt.de/countdowns/0c.png" width="14" name="h">
</td></tr></table>

<p style="margin-left: -9px; margin-top: 1px;"><img src="http://www.bdw-aquamarkt.de/countdowns/zeiger.png" border="0"></p>
 
<table><tr><td valign="bottom">
<img height="24" src="http://www.bdw-aquamarkt.de/countdowns/0c.png" width="0" name="x1">
<img height="24" src="http://www.bdw-aquamarkt.de/countdowns/0c.png" width="14" name="a1">
<img height="24" src="http://www.bdw-aquamarkt.de/countdowns/0c.png" width="14" name="b1">
<img height="24" src="http://www.bdw-aquamarkt.de/countdowns/CCc.png" width="8" name="c1">
<img height="24" src="http://www.bdw-aquamarkt.de/countdowns/0c.png" width="14" name="y1">
<img height="24" src="http://www.bdw-aquamarkt.de/countdowns/0c.png" width="14" name="z1">
<img height="24" src="http://www.bdw-aquamarkt.de/countdowns/Cc.png" width="5" name="cz1">
<img height="24" src="http://www.bdw-aquamarkt.de/countdowns/0c.png" width="14" name="d1">
<img height="24" src="http://www.bdw-aquamarkt.de/countdowns/0c.png" width="14" name="e1">
<img height="24" src="http://www.bdw-aquamarkt.de/countdowns/Cc.png" width="5" name="f1">
<img height="24" src="http://www.bdw-aquamarkt.de/countdowns/0c.png" width="14" name="g1">
<img height="24" src="http://www.bdw-aquamarkt.de/countdowns/0c.png" width="14" name="h1">
</td></tr></table>

<p style="margin-left: -9px; margin-top: 1px;"><img src="http://www.bdw-aquamarkt.de/countdowns/zeiger.png" border="0"></p>
</body>
</html>
```


----------



## maki (4. Nov 2010)

*verschoben*


----------

